
Parsing JSON Quickly: Lessons Learned [video] - chmaynard
https://youtu.be/wlvKAT7SZIQ
======
chmaynard
Annotated video:

[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/simdjson-
parser/](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/simdjson-parser/)

